# Best Ladder Stand...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I found a real nice location for a gun/crossbow all day hunting spot on our place, and want to set up a comfortable stand. We have several different types of stands across our farm but wanted opinions before we make this next investment ...........Thxs....AH2


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hard to top the comfort and height of these.

http://millenniumstands.com/products/ladders/l110-21ft-single-ladder/


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I have two ladder stands one from gander mtn and one from dicks, don't like the dicks one the gander one is much better nice shooting arm, and got it for under a 100$. A few years back.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I do not own one but have used a friend of mines many times and I can vouch for the millennium stands they are super comfortable and make for an easier all day sit


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

One other thing you may want to consider is getting two man stands. I have a couple in a couple go to spots that are perfect for long sits. The extra room when hunting solo is nice.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a Field and Stream Outpost XL and it is the best one that I have used. A couple guys that I hunt with also have them. They are 17.5 ft from the ground to the shooting rail. You can buy 5 ft extensions for them as well. Price point isn't bad. Most of the time they are around $150 at Dicks and Field and Stream. The extensions are $40 bucks or so.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Get a two man and buy 3 or 4 of them, place them around the property, you will be like a proud papa when the season opens. I have 15 ladder stands up on the farms I hunt, I leave them up year around and they become part of the landscape. I do visit each of them preseason to adjust the straps, trim a little. I don't hunt each of them in a season I have my favorites. I hunt in a highly pressured area, if I miss a spot for a stand someone else will place one there. Can others use my stands, absolutely, can you, no. Others get permission at times and I allow them to hunt my stands rather than place their own. They then feel no ownership in the spots, so they kind of drift off to other hunting area's. I have got to think one step ahead of the hunters around me. It must be the first stand you have bought as you are putting a lot of thought in the purchase, loosen up. Start with the 39 dollar ladder stand, you can afford more of them. The side rails on those which are another 10 bucks I think, tuck you in a little better.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> I have a Field and Stream Outpost XL and it is the best one that I have used. A couple guys that I hunt with also have them. They are 17.5 ft from the ground to the shooting rail. You can buy 5 ft extensions for them as well. Price point isn't bad. Most of the time they are around $150 at Dicks and Field and Stream. The extensions are $40 bucks or so.


I concur with the outpost XL. Best stand I have ever purchased.


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a X Stand jay hawk and is the most comfortable tree stand I've been in. The reason I picked this one is because it is built very well and the way it secured to the tree. Very sturdy but pretty heavy.


----------

